# Fruit Wines



## Tom (Aug 12, 2009)

OK it's fruit season.
What do you have fermenting.
What do you plan on fermenting.
So far I have aging all in 6 gallon batches;
Blueberry
Strawberry-Kiwi
Apricot
Pineapple
Apple-Peach-Passion Fruit
Peach (2)
Mixed Fruit
Orange mango
On radar
Blackberry
Raspberry
Maybe Bananna


----------



## Leanne (Aug 12, 2009)

Apricot.
Mixed Fruit.
Carrot.
Plum.
Lime.
Elderberry.
Blackberry.
Rhubarb.
Lemon.
Mead.
About to start:-

More apricot.
Orange.
Apple.
Melomel.


----------



## Luc (Aug 12, 2009)

Fermenting about 120 liter (that is 32 gallon) plum.

Waiting for the apples to come in. 
That will be in about a month or so.

In between starting elderberry/blackberry, which is still one of my favorites.
Rosehips.

And a freezer clean-out wine.

I am sure something else will come along.........

Luc


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2009)

Leanne,
Tell us more about your carrot wine. I dont know anyone that has had it yet.
What does it taste like? 
Recipe..


----------



## Beta_Grumm (Aug 12, 2009)

My signature contains all my wines. 

There is a local park/recarea/old farm that has a semi tended orchard. As soon as my truck gets repaired I am going to go and gather some pears and apples.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 12, 2009)

Tom said:


> Leanne,
> Tell us more about your carrot wine. I dont know anyone that has had it yet.
> What does it taste like?
> Recipe..



I haven't tried it yet but I'm told carrots make a nice wine. I got the recipe here http://www.wine-making-guides.com/carrot_wine.html


----------



## Wade E (Aug 12, 2009)

Crab Apple-6 
Raspberry-12
Mullberry/Marionberry-3

Soon
Blackberry
Elderberry
Peach


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 12, 2009)

I've had carrot wine before - it's was pretty good and although it was pale orange in color, it was hard to tell it was carrots. My signature also indicates my current wines - I am prepping 2 - 5 gal batches today. One is SunCal Cabernet concentrate (for my Sangria) and the other is Mango (+ bananas and 1 pineapple) with Riesling concentrate juice. 

As soon as I can collect enough bananas, that will be next on the list


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 13, 2009)

Blueberry
blackberry
blackberry/loquat
muscadine


----------



## St Allie (Aug 13, 2009)

Sacalait said:


> Blueberry
> blackberry
> blackberry/loquat
> muscadine



Dave,

what else have you blended with loquats?.. is it a 50/50 blend?.. They grow wild here and apart from chutney.. most people just eat them fresh.

I'd be interested in any recipes you care to share.


Allie


----------



## Nubz (Aug 14, 2009)

3 gallons of "raspberry-blueberry-apple" whatever you wanna call it tates pretty good though
1 gallon test batch of mead(dont know if ill like it or not so only 1 gallon)

thats it except the apple i made from juice


----------



## joeswine (Aug 14, 2009)

NOT much at this point,6gals. new jersey peaches,3 gals. of peach apricot,black current (5) and strawberry(5) sharaz 15gals. (18lbs.grapes with 6gals.fresh juice), (6gals. cab fresh juice with 18lbs grapes), (6gals vonigier with 18lbs. grapes) actually waiting for the italian wine to show......


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 14, 2009)

Allie,
This is my first attempt so I can't offer much insight. I happened to have 3/4gal of loquat juice (not enough for a batch on it's own) and 1 1/2gal of BB juice so I'm giving them a go together. If you've got access to a steam juicer that makes it so much easier to deal with the loquats.
The health benefits derived from the seeds and leaves of the loquat are astounding.

Cheers


----------



## Wade E (Aug 14, 2009)

Peaches are finally here over in Ct. and I reseached around and found a pick you own for $.99 lb. Probably next weekend Ill get enough for a 6 gallon batch.


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2009)

Wade check flea markets or Farmers markets. I dont think .99 is a good price.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 14, 2009)

We really only have 1 fleamarket around here and there are no fruits there. As for farmers markets they all seem to only be open from 10 am till 2 pm and only on weekdays which is the stupidest thing Ive ever heard but true. People really are stupid. Both me and my wife work during these hours so neither can get to them. That was the cheapest one and most were $170ish area, 1 was even $1.99 lb. Maybe its this years prices around here as we didnt have a great year here, most gardens didnt produce any tomatoes or peppers and even raspeberries that were not wild did very lousy.


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2009)

Well the you really DO NOT want to know what I paid for about 160# of Peaches.
Now, lets see what I can get in the next few weeks..


----------



## Wade E (Aug 14, 2009)

You told me what you paid and it makes me sick with envy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeswine (Aug 16, 2009)

*peaches*

well I got my peaches in 58lb boxs for $20.oo per box fresh from the peach farm in mulllica hill area,at least I know they were picked that morning because in call the order in and the owner said they were in the process of picking them this morning,,,softball size fruit almost ready let them set two days on the table and ready for processing...SEEWTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## joeswine (Aug 16, 2009)

*peaches*

And no ddt...............


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2009)

I wish i could get those prices but here in Ct everything is more expensive, this damn state!


----------



## Leanne (Aug 16, 2009)

My apricot tree went crazy this year. I'm ending up with enough apricot wine and preserves to last for years............well...........a long time.............maybe.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 16, 2009)

The fruit trees around here have small harvests this year due to it being too dry. The berries on the other hand are going crazy?! Now we are picking some sort of black berry that has come on after the dewberries. It is similar but tiny?? It tastes great and is going in with the dewberry batch. Up to 10+ lbs now, enough for a gallon anyway.
In secondary : Mixed berry (still), strawberry, blueberry, mulberry. Up next is pear, dewberry, black raspberry, red raspberry and on and on !!! I need help.
Oh forgot Concord and maybe wild grape!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2009)

Heres what is going on lately. From left to right is 3g Mulberry/Marionberry, in back of that is a 5g Chilean grapes blend of Zin/Cab, back is 6g of Banana/Pineapple Voignier, in front is 6g Crab apple with a small bottle of top up next to that that looks like Pepto, 2 6g's of Raspberry in the back and then 3 gallons of Dandelion on the extreme right.


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2009)

That Bananna is super clear. Whan did you make it?


----------



## St Allie (Aug 16, 2009)

The banana was a kit wasn't it Wade?.. am waiting for your report on that one as I'm able to order that here.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2009)

That was a kit but my banana from fruit cleared as nice a few years ago. That is the Banana Pineapple Voignier Orchard Breezin RJS kit and it tastes awesome and the abv was upped with 3 3/4 lbs of sugar to an sg of 1.088 I believe.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh man I can see one of those in my future. Thanks alot!!lol


----------



## Leanne (Aug 17, 2009)

I have honestly never used a kit. I've always made from scratch. Are they really that good? Should I give them a try?

My apple trees are catching my devious eye now. Again a great harvest this year. We've had a wet summer (wet?? In England?? Huh??) so the fruit is abounding here.
I'm thinking some spiced apple is on the horizen. Yummmm.
Oh........I might eat one or two too.


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2009)

By all means try a upper end one. What kits are available by you?


----------



## Leanne (Aug 17, 2009)

I have no idea to be honest. I've never even considered it until now. Might be fun to try. I'll try anything once, twice if it's good.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2009)

What would you be looking for if you did as that would make a diffrence.


----------



## winelife99 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Fruit wines or shoud i call them dessert wines of Turkey*

Turkish fruit wines are sweater than us fruit wines, I kind of liked it...Its like desert wines of Germany. If you like to tast turkish fruit wines try KAVIST website.cheers


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Sep 27, 2010)

St Allie said:


> Dave,
> 
> what else have you blended with loquats?.. is it a 50/50 blend?.. They grow wild here and apart from chutney.. most people just eat them fresh.
> 
> ...



Right now all i have is scupernong about ready to go,


----------

